# Bonded neutral generator



## Wiredindallas (Aug 9, 2018)

On a portable bonded neutral generator, can you connect the neutral to the bonded neutral bar of the main panel by not connecting the ground from the generator? I know you cannot have 2 grounding paths. I also know I need an isolating neutral transfer switch, but the owner knows not to have both service main and generator main on together. This is just a temporary use due to current Texas rolling blackouts. We haven't had 0 degrees Temps. since 1989.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Don't worry about it just hook the generator receptacle up with 4 wires. The generators not going to stay plugged in when the power is fully restored so its only a temporary 2 ground path situation. 
There does need to be a way to ensure that the generator and main breaker can not be energized at the same time. Transfer panel or interlock kit. 

You have no control over the generator receptacle. Today its a generator with a bonding strap tomorrow it could be a generator with the bonding strap removed.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

This is why I avoid interlock kits completely and only install neutral switched transfer panels, but I'm willing to bet you can't find one right now. I wouldn't remove a factory installed safety device for a temporary optional power situation. That's just me.


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

My generator just came with a bong wire between the ground and neutral screws on one of the 120v receptacles. I just cut it and put a toggle switch in labeled BONDED and FLOATING


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

samgregger said:


> My generator just came with a *bong *wire between the ground and neutral screws on one of the 120v receptacles. I just cut it and put a toggle switch in labeled BONDED and FLOATING


Does your generator smoke pot?


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

....


----------

